# Surgery is Scheduled!!



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Surgery is scheduled for next Monday, April 7th and it can't get here fast enough. Had my pre-op appt today and the nurse said I was scheduled for a "near total" thyroidectomy??? Is this just a technical term?? My surgeon and I discussed a TT.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No they are not the same thing. A near total will leave a sliver of your thyroid in place. I would call and ask your surgeon for a total.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah I feel like if they are doinh near total why notdo the whole thing? Best of luck. My surgery is tomorrow


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

How did your surgery go? Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes hope it went well!


----------

